# Range Finder



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been searching around online looking to buy a range finder. I just wondered what people would recommend. I don't want something that is cheap that will break but i don't have a ton of money to spend. If you would just give me a few suggestions. Thanks


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i have the leupold 600yd. that i'm pleased with. runs about $189.00
they also make one for tree stands that figures the angle for you.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

woodie slayer said:


> i have the leupold 600yd. that i'm pleased with. runs about $189.00
> they also make one for tree stands that figures the angle for you.


 Don't mean to theadjack but are the angle compensator rangefinders really that necessary for treestand use? Do they make that much difference?


----------



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

yea i have always wondered the same thing about the angle thing?? and thanks for the suggestion!


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## karterbaseball8 (Dec 29, 2004)

Can't speak for myself, but I have a buddy who says they aren't worth the difference in price, don't make that much difference.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I bought the bushnell scout 1000arc and love it. I had the cheap bushnell and hated it. Imo the abgle reads are definitely worth it. The distance is different from the angles you are shooting from. Another feature i like about it is the ballistics mode. You can put in the rifle your shooting and when you range something it will tell you your drop. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## me223656 (Dec 20, 2009)

The angle compensator wont help you if your a horrible shot lol. Spend the extra bucks and upgrade. It might only be a couple yard difference but it could be the difference in a bottom lung shot and a low miss

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I have the Bushy Sport 450, I think it's a cheap version, it works OK
5-999 yards the box says.YMMV


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I have the Bushnell sport 450, as well as the Nikon archers choice. I prefer the Nikon. These two are on 2 different levels to begin with, but the cheaper Bushnell is spotty when it wants to work properly and acquire a target. 

As far as the angle compensation. For most hunters who are hunting in a tree 20ish ft high and shooting no farther than 40 yards. . . No, its not needed at all. Especially with newer bows which are quicker.


----------



## me223656 (Dec 20, 2009)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> I have the Bushnell sport 450, as well as the Nikon archers choice. I prefer the Nikon. These two are on 2 different levels to begin with, but the cheaper Bushnell is spotty when it wants to work properly and acquire a target.
> 
> As far as the angle compensation. For most hunters who are hunting in a tree 20ish ft high and shooting no farther than 40 yards. . . No, its not needed at all. Especially with newer bows which are quicker.


Haha like i said most hunters arent that good of archers. I wouldnt get one without angle but to each his own. Yah 20 feet high and anything less than 30 yrds probroly not needed. I will agree with you there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I practice out to 70 yds. I hunt out ot 30 yds,only. most of my shots are under 20. I own the bushnell cheap $100 R F. I will never need anything to range anything beyond 40yds. I also think , that an average shot being 25 yds, is not going to be messed up by angle.. Actually ,shootin uphill wopuld be more a factor. i have 3-d friends who compensate for downhill shots, if a shot is 25yds, downhill, they use their 20yd pin. If it is 25 yds up hill, they use their 30yd. I tend to think gravity is more of a factor than anlge. I don't gun hunt, so I don't need a 100 plus range on anything. So, the cheap one is fine or Mi. bowhunting, imo. may get some dis agereement on what I posted about up vs. down shooting, it;s okay


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Martian said:


> I practice out to 70 yds. I hunt out ot 30 yds,only. most of my shots are under 20. I own the bushnell cheap $100 R F. I will never need anything to range anything beyond 40yds. I also think , that an average shot being 25 yds, is not going to be messed up by angle.. Actually ,shootin uphill wopuld be more a factor. i have 3-d friends who compensate for downhill shots, if a shot is 25yds, downhill, they use their 20yd pin. If it is 25 yds up hill, they use their 30yd. I tend to think gravity is more of a factor than anlge. I don't gun hunt, so I don't need a 100 plus range on anything. So, the cheap one is fine or Mi. bowhunting, imo. may get some dis agereement on what I posted about up vs. down shooting, it;s okay


Same for me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## me223656 (Dec 20, 2009)

A shot doesnt matter if its up hill or down. The angle of arrow flight speed angle and gravity are the same each way. If a 25 yrd shot is uphill and you shoot it for 30yrds you overshot it garunteed. A 60yrd shot at 20 degrees uphill/downhill should be shot for 56.4 yrds. 
56.4 [COS(20°) * 60 ~ 56.4] and thats only 20 degrees. Way less than being 20-25 feet up and only shooting 30 yrds. Plug a few senarios into that equation and calculate them. Then take a target and try them out. I bet you will be surprised

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a leopold 600 also, very small, very clear, I love it. As far as the angle debate, I have ranged a leaf at 25 yards, put my pin on it and shot through it. I really have not seen an appreciable difference in where my arrow hits from 30yds and in, most of my stands are about 20' up. This is my own personal experience.


----------



## bowhunt4life86 (May 5, 2012)

I bought the basic Nikon pro staff 550. While in my stand I ranged the base of a tree about 45 yards out. Then brought the range finder up the trunk roughly the same height as me. It was only a yard or two off. Try it. It's not that big a difference to spend that much more money on the technology. Just my .02


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

I also picked up the Nikon Prostaff 550, for the price of 139.99, I couldn't beat it. We'll see how it performs in the field this year.


----------



## me223656 (Dec 20, 2009)

Numbers dont lie guys. Ask any proffesional archer

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

